# SOG Fusion



## JBrainard (Jun 26, 2008)

Does/has anyone here owned and/or used an SOG Fusion tactical folder? They look pretty nice, but I wanted to know if anyone here was farmiliar with this blade.
Thanx.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the Salute.  Pretty good knife.  It was a gift.  I use it as my camping and fishing knife.



I like my CRKT M16 Folder better though.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't handled anything from their Fusion line.  However, I've played with several of their other knives and I own one of the Spec-Elites (posted a review of this one a while back) and have been pretty impressed with them.

I would look at either a Spec-Elite I, the Trident, or any of the models with the Arc-lock.  Many of them can be found for a reasonable price on some of the internet knife stores or on e-bay.


----------



## harleyt26 (Jun 28, 2008)

I carry a SOG Twitch XL,I like it.I just ordered one for my nephew.
Tom Hodges


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2008)

I too like the CRKT line better.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jun 30, 2008)

Not sure about the Fusion model? But, I carry and use my SOG Flash 2 everyday! This knife has defently passed the test! I'm a general contractor and put it through alot of abuse! I even purchased one for my Father I like it so much!! Don't forget, It does stand for Special Operations Group!


----------

